# Debian Lenny: wo werden Module geladen?



## Joerg66 (19. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich suche mir hier nen Wolf. Beim Einrichten eines VDR werden zwei Module automatisch geladen (b2c2-flexop und stv0299) das ist auch in Ordnung, aber ich würde diese gerne über das Script "runvdr" laden. Doch leider finde ich den Aufruf nicht, denn in /etc/modprobe.d steht nichts. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?
Gruß Joerg


----------



## Gast (20. Juli 2009)

Die werden vermutlich von ganz alleine geladen.
Du könntest sie blacklisten und dann per Hand nach laden


----------



## Christoph-Franzen (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

die Module werden automatisch geladen, das kann man aber verhindern:

1) Erstelle eine neue, leere Datei mit einem Texteditor unter "!/etc/modprobe.d", zum Beispiel "vdr-lokal.conf", unter Debian ist die Endung ".conf" neuerdings "Standard", es gibt eine Warnung bei neueren Versionen (ab Squeeze auf jeden Fall), wenn sie anders heißt.

2) Verhindere das automatische Laden:
a)
alias b2c2-flexop off
alias stv0299 off

oder b)
blacklist b2c2-flexop
blacklist stv0299

Geht es einfach nur darum, Parameter beim Laden zu übergeben, was der Automatismus nicht macht, kannst Du das in "/etc/modules" eintragen:
MODULNAME parameter=wert,...

Ist das Modul da schon ohne Parameter geladen, nimm das in die Ramdisk auf, also in "/etc/initramfs-tools/modules", damit es schon dort geladen wird.

Alternativ kannst Du das schon geladene Modul in "/etc/rc.local" wieder entladen:
modprobe -r stv0299

Christoph


----------



## Joerg66 (20. Juli 2009)

Hi,
hab alles ausprobiert. 
Blacklisten wird ignoriert, sprich die Module werden trotzdem geladen.
"Alias b2c2_flexcop off" bringt die Meldung, dass das Modul "off" nicht gefunden wird und entladen klappt auch nicht, da das Modul in Benutzung ist.


----------



## Christoph-Franzen (3. August 2009)

Joerg66 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> hab alles ausprobiert.
> Blacklisten wird ignoriert, sprich die Module werden trotzdem geladen.
> "Alias b2c2_flexcop off" bringt die Meldung, dass das Modul "off" nicht gefunden wird und entladen klappt auch nicht, da das Modul in Benutzung ist.



Hmm, was willst Du denn erreichen, ist es sowas wie hier beschrieben:
http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/udev-guide.xml? (Siehe die Beispiele 3.5, 3.6 und 3.7 dort.)

Insbesondere muß der Name absolut richtig sein, in dem Beispiel ist es "b2c2-flexcop-pci".

Die Frage ist auch, ob es von Udev oder schon im Initramfs (eher unwahrscheinlich) geladen wird.

Viele Grüße, Christoph


----------

